# Inversion de giro con rele Para mototores pequeños



## jhonathanve (Feb 20, 2009)

Buneas A todos. como Estan!?.. les escribo para pedirles nuevamente ayuda.. estoy haciendo un proyecto de una materia que se llama Accionamiento. en ella le profesor al final manda hacer un proyecto yo escoji hacer una grua a escala con un cancho. la grua baja el gacno lo subue. va hacia la derecha, izqueirda, hacia adelante y hacia atras... yo simule el esquema en un programa llamado Cade simu. lo hice con contactores y motores trifasicos.. mi problema es el sigueinte como es a escala necesito hacerlo con motores pequeños de esos de carrito pero me dijeron q para hacer la ivnersion de giro necesitaba hacerlo con Rele pero no se. si alguien me puede ayudar!1.. Gracias de Ante Mano!


----------



## mcrven (Feb 20, 2009)

Sólo te voy a dar un dato: Si inviertes la polaridad de alimentación del motor, gira al revés.

Con eso debería ser suficiente. Recuerda TÚ LO DEBES HACER, y lo harás.

Saludos:


----------



## jhonathanve (Feb 20, 2009)

ya lo comprobe y tienes razon. pero no es lo que buscaba.. si no q con dos pulsadores o swiche darle el sentido izquierda o derecha. si lo hago como dices. tendria q cambair la polaridad y es engorroso jeje


----------



## jesus_gastelum (Feb 20, 2009)

Mira como tu ya checaste que invirtiendo los cables cambia el giro 
entonces ya esta casi listo lo unico que tienes que hacer es por medio
de relays conmutar la polaridad de tu motor.
 pero como te dijo el compaño buscale un pocoy le encontraras a la logica de los relays

Saludos


----------



## jagrmax (Feb 20, 2009)

mira yo hice algo simitar solo que no funcionava por pulsos, era con 3 pulsadores uno de marcha izquierda otro de marcha dereca y uno de paro, para cambiar de sentido de giro , hay que pasar por paro.
s3 --> paro
s2--> marcha izq.
s1--> marcha der.
es con compuertas logicas


----------



## gilsound (Feb 23, 2009)

con un rele biestable tambien lo puedes hacer


----------



## lanselor (Feb 23, 2009)

Si son moteres pequeños de continua (vamos que no sean paso a paso), puedes utilizar un puente H, los tienes ya hechos o puedes hacerlo con 4 transistores y un par de diodos por seguridad. Te ocupará menos espacio y será más practico.


----------



## Rick-10 (Feb 23, 2009)

Para que usar Reles si podes usar transistores?. Busca información acerca del "Puente H". Es super sencillo hacerlo con pulsadores. Subi el diagrama cuando lo tengas hecho.


----------



## jagrmax (Feb 25, 2009)

mira esto:
http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteH.htm


----------



## mendek (Mar 14, 2009)

yo mismo diseñe este tonto pero muy util circuito facil de armar y con componentes bastante faciles de conseguir checa este aver si te sirve


----------



## JAMAIKOL (May 13, 2009)

mendek

me gustaria saber como es el funcionamiento de tu circuito ya que a simple vista no logro entenderlo y tambien Que es ese IC 4106, despues de tanto trasnochar encontre estos circuitos la verdad trate con el puente h pero lo unico que hice fue ver correr el reloj y quemar transistores, intentare este ya que lo necesito urgente para un proyecto de la u.

Gracias.


----------



## mendek (May 13, 2009)

mira la verdad este circuito es bastante facil de realizar y de adquirir los componentes y te recomiendo utilizar integrados TTL por q a mi m gustan mas q los CMOS por q son un poco mas estables.
en este caso y utilice el 7404 (inversor) y el 7473 (flip flop jk) y a mi m gustaria q m pasaras el esquema d tu circuito y me explicaras bien que es lo que quieres lograr con tal circuito y el esquema q yo utilizo es el siguiente.
y sin miedo a gastar dinero tu armalo y t lo aseguro q si funciona.


----------



## mendek (May 13, 2009)

y pasame el esquema para poderte ayudar mejor


----------



## diegolade (May 13, 2009)

EL circuito integrado 741 es un amplificador inversor, y por lo tanto la salida sera la = al voltaje de entrada por la ganancia pero con el el signo inverso o sea se invierte la fuente y asi tu motor ira al reves.


----------



## S.W.A.T. (May 13, 2009)

lo que pides es super facil.no hay necesidad de compuertas, ni transistores. si todavia lo necesitas no dudes en contestar.


----------



## santiago (May 13, 2009)

un solo rele inversor, y un transistor nada mas 

como era tu tarea, no del foro jeje busca los valores de los componentes

data, la resistencia es de entre 470 ohms y 1k

el transistor es npn DEVE manejar la corriente que consume tu motor

nada mas


----------

